# Stuck in Spain Help!



## Dizzydd (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys new to the forum and 1st message , we joined due to wanting to move to Spain. Came to do our research in a Motor home and unfortunately my partner Steve fell very ill. Then broken into by thieves, so RAC taking vehicle home. Steve flying back to UK with a doctor and I am stuck with 8month ****zui puppy. The airline will only fly him home for £900 . The boats have no availability for walk on passenger with dog. Only option I can see now is Tarragonna to Paris , but euro star wont take pup so i will, then look around and then prey I can find away back to England as already a week late for work. Do you think the Navy or Cruise ships would help! Any ideas ? Or do you know any trustworthy persons who are returning to England soon so I can cadge a lift with pup and be dropped off anywhere in a england I of course will pay my way and Steve and I Dee will be most grateful for any support offered.  57yr Female and puppy boy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dizzydd said:


> Hi guys new to the forum and 1st message , we joined due to wanting to move to Spain. Came to do our research in a Motor home and unfortunately my partner Steve fell very ill. Then broken into by thieves, so RAC taking vehicle home. Steve flying back to UK with a doctor and I am stuck with 8month ****zui puppy. The airline will only fly him home for £900 . The boats have no availability for walk on passenger with dog. Only option I can see now is Tarragonna to Paris , but euro star wont take pup so i will, then look around and then prey I can find away back to England as already a week late for work. Do you think the Navy or Cruise ships would help! Any ideas ? Or do you know any trustworthy persons who are returning to England soon so I can cadge a lift with pup and be dropped off anywhere in a england I of course will pay my way and Steve and I Dee will be most grateful for any support offered.  57yr Female and puppy boy.


A very worrying situation I'm sure. I've never travelled abroad with my dog, but you might find some pointers on this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/159056-dog-transport.html


----------



## Dizzydd (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorted ..Travel from Spain to Paris and Boat from Diepe to New Haven then Taxi from Newhaven Sussex to Portsmouth Panic over I hope!!!! Hasn't put us off Spain have had amazing support over here from the Spanish :0)


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Dizzydd said:


> Sorted ..Travel from Spain to Paris and Boat from Diepe to New Haven then Taxi from Newhaven Sussex to Portsmouth Panic over I hope!!!! Hasn't put us off Spain have had amazing support over here from the Spanish :0)


Hi - you've certainly had to deal with some horrendous problems whilst in Spain!

I hope your partner is able to recover quickly, with no adverse effects, once he's had his medical treatment. Re. your own travel plans; I've been checking the official UK web pages on the subject of taking dogs to and fro. (I moved to Spain with my own dog and she did accompany me back to England on one occasion). Are you aware of the requirement for all dogs entering the UK to have been treated for Tapeworm infestation, prior to arriving there from Continental Europe? The explanation can be found on the link, below. BTW, certain travel routes and transport companies are approved, whilst others are not - it's well worth checking the site concerned, each time you take your pup. in and out of the UK, as the info. and the rules are subject to change, for obvious reasons. 

https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners#routes-and-transport-companies

Well done, for finding a solution, albeit with a tough journey ahead of you! With luck, you'll all be back in Spain soon, once you're in a position to resume your explorations - to discover your personal 'new home' location and to enjoy all that Spain has to offer! 

As you've already found, Spanish people, in general, are incredibly kind and helpful to foreigners, especially those in distress (I can verify the same, from my own experience)!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Dizzydd (Jan 14, 2014)

Dizzydd said:


> Hi guys new to the forum and 1st message , we joined due to wanting to move to Spain. Came to do our research in a Motor home and unfortunately my partner Steve fell very ill. Then broken into by thieves, so RAC taking vehicle home. Steve flying back to UK with a doctor and I am stuck with 8month ****zui puppy. The airline will only fly him home for £900 . The boats have no availability for walk on passenger with dog. Only option I can see now is Tarragonna to Paris , but euro star wont take pup so i will, then look around and then prey I can find away back to England as already a week late for work. Do you think the Navy or Cruise ships would help! Any ideas ? Or do you know any trustworthy persons who are returning to England soon so I can cadge a lift with pup and be dropped off anywhere in a england I of course will pay my way and Steve and I Dee will be most grateful for any support offered.  57yr Female and puppy boy.


Thankyou so much for your kind words of support. Benji has his Pet PassPort and all the relevant medical checks have been completed and final ones today before leaving tomorrow. I have trains sorted from Tarragona to Dieppe and LD Lines passenger booking For Friday to England only took two days to sort out lol! And many many phone calls ....We are looking forward to returning. Kind Regards Dee


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Dizzydd said:


> Sorted ..Travel from Spain to Paris and Boat from Diepe to New Haven then Taxi from Newhaven Sussex to Portsmouth Panic over I hope!!!! Hasn't put us off Spain have had amazing support over here from the Spanish :0)


Be careful with Dieppe - Newhaven, it used to have a reputation for being unreliable in bad weather - and with so few crossings, you can end up having to wait a long time to catch the next available ferry.


----------



## Dizzydd (Jan 14, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Be careful with Dieppe - Newhaven, it used to have a reputation for being unreliable in bad weather - and with so few crossings, you can end up having to wait a long time to catch the next available ferry.


Thanks for the heads up? Benji and I have been stuck in Hotel since 26th Dec. I'm already a week late for work Doh! So if it takes another week , so be it! Stress , been there, done it , so more Stress Bring it on!! !! hey Ho life is an adventure :0)


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Dizzydd said:


> Thankyou so much for your kind words of support. Benji has his Pet PassPort and all the relevant medical checks have been completed and final ones today before leaving tomorrow. I have trains sorted from Tarragona to Dieppe and LD Lines passenger booking For Friday to England only took two days to sort out lol! And many many phone calls ....We are looking forward to returning. Kind Regards Dee


Have a good trip - I hope it's a smooth crossing, despite the weather forecast!

Saludos,
GC


----------

